# goose zones



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

so duck opens next sat in the north zone and goose opened today in the lake erie goose zone, the question I have is when did this l erie goose zone start I,ve been out of the duck scene a few years and saw this in the regs, cause I hunt north or the turnpike and that area is in the l erie zone, don,t remember this being around yrs back, unless I really missed it. am I reading this zone right in the regs...thanks


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ducks season actually started in the Lake Erie zone today also. The zones are different for ducks and geese tho so have to be careful. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## big spurs 111 (Jun 4, 2013)

he asked when did the erie zone start ????????

hunting doggy111 what do you know about goose hunting????????????? your to busy driving truck to even call your buddy to hunt  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big spurs 111 (Jun 4, 2013)

they started the ERIE zone a few years to get the marsh hunter more time out because the marshes freeze up faster up around the lake" big duck clubs" then down south ...


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

ok thanks all , I see where they have all the zones for whatever ur after, so that's all cleared up . saw about 4-5 doz geese this morning in the marsh I was deer hunting by, may try for them on Monday...


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

big spurs 111 said:


> he asked when did the erie zone start ????????
> 
> hunting doggy111 what do you know about goose hunting????????????? your to busy driving truck to even call your buddy to hunt  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I dont know about that. Had 2 limits by 8 this morning. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## big spurs 111 (Jun 4, 2013)

huntindoggie22 said:


> I dont know about that. Had 2 limits by 8 this morning.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I am going to call bs i know where you hunt doggie2222222 AND YOU ARE NOT IN THE ERIE ZONE BUDDY ........................


AND P.S. WHY DIDN'T YOU CALL ME, my phone still works ....oh you lost my number i get it .....


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

I live and hunt both in the Lake Erie zone. No need to travel anywhere else


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

